
Twitter removes popular Putin parody account - the-dude
https://twitter.com/darthputinkgb?lang=en
======
the-dude
I thought the timing to be curious because of the EU/Twitter hate speech deal:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/31/facebook-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/31/facebook-
youtube-twitter-microsoft-eu-hate-speech-code)

